# Get rid of the quick reply box



## Sedgewick

Hello all,

I was around here while I was wondering how could I switch the quick reply thing off because it's sort of annoying to me, I do like to reply through the common system of responses, so does anybody know how I could turn it off? 

Thanks beforehand.


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi Sedgewick 

What exactly do you mean by "the common system of responses"? 
You can still "Reply with Quote" if you want and "Quick reply" also allows you to reply to a thread very easily.
And what is annoying you about the quick reply box at the bottom of the thread?


----------



## Sedgewick

DearPrudence said:


> Hi Sedgewick
> 
> What exactly do you mean by "the common system of responses"?
> You can still "Reply with Quote" if you want and "Quick reply" also allows you to reply to a thread very easily.
> And what is annoying you about the quick reply box at the bottom of the thread?



By saying the common system of responses I meant the advanced one, located right next to the button Post Quick Reply. I've gotten used to use the conventional one, not the quick one so this is why I'm asking to use that one instead, I think it's more about adaptation anyway I can still live with this one xD.


----------



## DearPrudence

I'm still not quite sure I understand.
You just need to click on "Go Advanced" if you want the advanced functions. But personally I don't find it very convenient as you have to scroll down quite a lot to see the previous answers that were given.
And in the quick reply box, you've got almost all the functionalities you would have in Advanced Reply (bold, italics, colours,..)

What I don't understand is that it's been like that for about 6 months at least so I don't quite know how you managed to get used to the "conventional" way of answering!


----------



## Sedgewick

DearPrudence said:


> I'm still not quite sure I understand.
> You just need to click on "Go Advanced" if you want the advanced functions. But personally I don't find it very convenient as you have to scroll down quite a lot to see the previous answers that were given.
> And in the quick reply box, you've got almost all the functionalities you would have in Advanced Reply (bold, italics, colours,..)
> 
> What I don't understand is that it's been like that for about 6 months at least so I don't quite know how you managed to get used to the "conventional" way of answering!



Well I'm new here but I personally think it's just matter of getting used to it, it's not any problem for me to press such button once I want to reply to anyone. Anyways I'm just asking because I've previously turned it off on other forums, this is why I'm asking to know if that's possible in here xD, it's not about I couldn't live having that little box lol xD. Anyways thanks for your support.


----------



## sdgraham

I can live with the quick reply box, but I do wish it were larger. I often have to take the extra step of clicking on "Go Advanced" just so I can get a larger window to properly review the gem that I'm about to post without embarrassing myself with typos, etc. 

Or, perhaps, the small box is just a way of discouraging lengthy replies. No?


----------



## DearPrudence

sdgraham said:


> Or, perhaps, the small box is just a way of discouraging lengthy replies. No?


Possibly 

You can make the box larger by clicking and dragging the right corner on the bottom of the box (your cursor will change to a double arrow and it say "Drag to resize").
(sorry, that's a horrible explanation but I hope it's not too unclear )


----------



## sdgraham

DearPrudence said:


> You can make the box larger by clicking and dragging the right corner on the bottom of the box (your cursor will change to a double arrow and it say "Drag to resize").
> (sorry, that's a horrible explanation but I hope it's not too unclear )


Aha! 

The best part is that the size information is retained in a cookie so that one gets the larger box when reloading the reply page......


----------



## إسكندراني

Why bother with 'advanced' anyway? I think it should all be available in 'quick reply'.


----------



## Sedgewick

إسكندراني said:


> Why bother with 'advanced' anyway? I think it should all be available in 'quick reply'.



Yeah there's no any problem in replying through the quick one but as I'd said before it's just matter of getting used.


----------

